# Wow - ridin' the rails, large scale style...



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow - ridin' the rails, large scale style... Young Dylan has himself a _railroad..._


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*"WOW!" is right, Paul!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif *VERY impressive-looking mainline.* Loved your "backdrop"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif as well, including the "seldom-modeled"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif threatening /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif weather!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 
Tom


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, can't take credit for the layout Tom - thats a 14 year old named Dylan who goes under the name "cindersnsammy" on youtube. Maybe somebody will own up to being their kid...


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
Well. let's just say "Young Dylan" has trackage rights on my railroad. He's my son. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW , what a layout , great video .


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the real thing! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video like the openness of the layout


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just gonna say, hey that looks like Matt Hutson's layout..


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

That layout gives a great sense of rolling along on real old working line - good stuff - only thing I was going to suggest is clean some the ballast out of the rails...  Nice of Dylan to let Dad use it once in a while...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible layout, Matt!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I call this an inspirational video...I've bookmarked the U-tube video...and whenever I feel like I need a boost...I run it. Great scenics...great railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE layout! Reminds me of Ron Seneks, his is out in the middle of no where, working with the vegetation, not bringing in anything else. You must have him beat though on the length of your layout, it's HUGE! Must be battery power! Jerry


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Battery power? But of course! You mean there's another way?  

Thanks guys. We have a lot of fun with the layout. I didn't even know he had MADE that video until I saw it posted here. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, how long is that run? Jerry


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
The mainline is a little over 400' long. Takes about 5 minutes to complete a lap at reasonable speed. 

Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was Matt's. 
This is a very good example of blending in a RR with the landscape. The time of evening was right. I'd love to see him do one with the camera about 6 cars back like your riding in the caboose. Matt does run cabooses I think.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Yes, all my trains are required to operate with cabooses. FRA rules and all, y'know. I'll see what we can do. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey peeps, its Dylan, guess what???? that video waz taken from a flatcar being pushed by an accucraft goose, lol it was the only thing i had running when i made the video!!! 

P.S. 
cindersnsammy comes from Cinders and Sammy, my cats hehehe


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

That is incredibly realistic! 
I'm jealous of Dylan, being able to run on such a nice layout1


----------

